# Bulgaria HGH norditropin



## Jayyyy (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi guys , going to bulgaria soon city Sofia. Anyone knows if the hg is gtg there and which they have? And which pharmacy is good for real stuff.

Dont know about prices there for hg. Would be handy to know too

Thanks


----------



## Jayyyy (Jan 4, 2015)

nobody?


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

Also interested in this as have a Bulgarian holiday planned, bought some testoviron from there last time and that was definitely legit


----------



## dragom (Jan 13, 2015)

bee careful

in easter europe main stuff like hgh is more mafia controled than goverment

due to profit from it

there is even cases of fake stuff being sold in main pharmacies with out them knowing,even used in hospitals

bulgarians go over to serbia and bay roids,lot cheper, more roids cross borders than evry day drugs,

in 2013 due to short suplay of test e in serbia, main company galenika inported test depo 250mg/ml

from turkish pharma company , with galenica labels etc, it was all fake , that is main gov body importing stuff,

you can google it fake testosteron imported by galenika from turkey and have a read

in serbia hgh is control by mafia and sold on to west, main pharma company only produces so much of it and thats it

in serbia test e is 1.20 euro in pharma,but no single pharma has it. but lot of adverts on net,selling for 4 euro or 2,5 euro if you bay over 500

but bulgaria is in same state as serbia, ran by mafia most rusian


----------



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

genotropin 36 iu bought it myself few years back also get loaded with cheap sopharma clen


----------



## Jayyyy (Jan 4, 2015)

B-50 said:


> genotropin 36 iu bought it myself few years back also get loaded with cheap sopharma clen


allright , how much did you pay for the geno ?


----------



## Jayyyy (Jan 4, 2015)

dragom said:


> bee careful
> 
> in easter europe main stuff like hgh is more mafia controled than goverment
> 
> ...


Yeah indeed, but there must be a good pharmacy chain that sells legit stuff in Sofia, like the Azaby pharmacy chain in Egypt. Anybody knows a good chain ? I would go for some HGH, dont know which ones they have. I already called 3 pharmacies there and they never heared of noditropin or somatropin. Very strange cause Bulgaria is on the list where they deliver somatropin and nordi.


----------



## whoknows (Mar 18, 2014)

B-50 said:


> genotropin 36 iu bought it myself few years back also get loaded with cheap sopharma clen


How much you cheap was the genotropin? Off out that way in a week, might be worth my while.


----------

